# Past Embla Stallions, Esp' for A Alice & Simsar!



## Maesfen (18 June 2013)

Have been to Embla today and have raided some of their old pics of some of their old boys for you.  

It's alright Admin and button pushers, they are all dead so I'm not advertising! 

This is Hill Farmer, a thoroughbred that sired many eventers.














This is Embla Farmer as a four year old, newly broken by Rob Lovatt at Ingestre.  No, he wasn't small, Rob's very tall!   By Hill Farmer out of an Irish Draught mare.














Now, for Adorable Alice, Simsar and other Irish fans!

This is Embla Statesman by Colman out of a Ben Purple mare.  Statesman hunted with Yvonne and was used a lot by hunt staff of the Albrighton for hound parades and catching up at the point to points.  He had a fabulous temperament which he passed on to his stock which competed at virtually everything; IHW has one of his daughters for dressage, Robert Oliver had some for showing and I had three by him - all chestnut of course!




















Last but not least, Embla George RID.  Absolute saint of a horse with a cheeky side - which he passed on to one of mine lol!  He was the first stallion that was hunted by a woman, unheard of in those days, stallions were mens' work not eight stone wringing wet slip of a girl but he was always perfectly behaved and loved it whether ridden by Y or the Huntsman.

His first day out cubbing!

























As an older gent -







Jumping wire with the Huntsman!


----------



## Jesstickle (18 June 2013)

I missed what prompted this but there are some stunning, big horses in amongst those photos!


----------



## Maesfen (18 June 2013)

They are crackers aren't they - or weren't they?  Nothing really prompted it just I was asked a bit ago for any pics of them I could get and I went to the stud today to see Merlin so copied them, hence the shabby quality of some of them as they were nearly all glossy pics so got glare off them.


----------



## Rosiefell (19 June 2013)

Very interesting .  When I left school I went to work in an evening/SJ yard and they had some horses by a couple of those stallions. Two were definitely by Hill Farmer and another was called Embla Abigail, although I'm not quite sure if she was by Embla George. She was a bay mare with a big white blaze.  I have some photos somewhere which I could scan and post?

Eta. I think I may have found her-spelling may be Abbygail & if so her sire is Colman so none of the above!


----------



## JCWHITE (19 June 2013)

How wonderful to see Hill Farmer again in a new pose.
I cant remember seeing any other photos than the HIS one.
He is my mares father.
She is now 25.
I have been interested in Embla Stud stock for many years.
I wonder if I may contact you by pm, 
Many thanks for the memories
JC


----------



## ihatework (19 June 2013)

All nice honest stamps there!!
I don't think P is that line though (unless dam line is?), she is bazaars Texas which from memory is Dallas blood. Not that is matters, still an embla stallion and a cracking mare


----------



## hayinamanger (19 June 2013)

How lovely to see pictures of these legendary horses doing a proper job, thanks for posting.


----------



## Maesfen (19 June 2013)

Thanks for your replies, nice to know I'm not alone on here in admiring these old horses with their lines continuing with Maurice Minor and Embla Kestrel.



Rosiefell said:



			Very interesting .  When I left school I went to work in an evening/SJ yard and they had some horses by a couple of those stallions. Two were definitely by Hill Farmer and another was called Embla Abigail, although I'm not quite sure if she was by Embla George. She was a bay mare with a big white blaze.  I have some photos somewhere which I could scan and post?

Eta. I think I may have found her-spelling may be Abbygail & if so her sire is Colman so none of the above!
		
Click to expand...

Well Colman RID was the sire of E Statesman so not far off!  Be nice to see pics of her, perhaps pop them on this thread so we can see the connection.



JCWHITE said:



			How wonderful to see Hill Farmer again in a new pose.
I cant remember seeing any other photos than the HIS one.
He is my mares father.
She is now 25.
I have been interested in Embla Stud stock for many years.
I wonder if I may contact you by pm, 
Many thanks for the memories
JC
		
Click to expand...

You're very welcome, yes, please do PM.



ihatework said:



			All nice honest stamps there!!
I don't think P is that line though (unless dam line is?), she is bazaars Texas which from memory is Dallas blood. Not that is matters, still an embla stallion and a cracking mare 

Click to expand...

Can't think why I thought she was a Statesman mare; hit head moment! 



hayinamanger said:



			How lovely to see pictures of these legendary horses doing a proper job, thanks for posting. 

Click to expand...

Yes, all fairly and squarely hunted by Y when it was proper hunting in unknown territory unlike today!


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 June 2013)

Wow and thank you.

Real horses, I am sitting here looking at the George photo's and looking on my wall at my lovely, but sadly gone, horse by him.

Made my day to see them.


----------



## Maesfen (21 June 2013)

Glad to have obliged AA, know how much you liked George.   (will pm in a bit!)


----------



## Ilovefoals (25 June 2013)

Stunning horses! Thanks for posting x


----------



## Rosiefell (1 July 2013)

Sorry I'm so late coming back to this thread with photos but it took me a while to find them! These would have been taken in around '88/'89/'90.

Embla Abigail

















and as a matter of interest this horse is by Hill Farmer & out of the same mare as Horton Point (so I was told)

Badger


----------



## hjw (8 July 2013)

My mare by Embla Statesman out of a Hill Farmer mare - now 22yrs young


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 July 2013)

hjw said:



			My mare by Embla Statesman out of a Hill Farmer mare - now 22yrs young 


















Click to expand...

Wow, what a stunner, a proper big mare with beautiful bloodlines.  Did you have any foals from her ?


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (8 July 2013)

hjw said:



			My mare by Embla Statesman out of a Hill Farmer mare - now 22yrs young 


















Click to expand...

Wow, now she's what I'd call a proper 'oss! Stunning!!


----------



## no_no_nanette (8 July 2013)

What a feast of stunning horses and some of the real great stallion names - I'd never seen a photo of Hill Farmer before.   Thanks so much for sharing these, just a delight!


----------



## hjw (8 July 2013)

AdorableAlice said:



			Wow, what a stunner, a proper big mare with beautiful bloodlines.  Did you have any foals from her ?
		
Click to expand...

We bought her direct from the stud as an unbroken 7 year old.  She was one of their brood mares but had lost her last foal so had been turned away with the young stock.  Our previous horse was a Colman gelding and we went back looking for the same bloodlines when we had t have him PTS as he was a super chap and we wanted the same.  We went over to look at the youngsters and came away with her.  15 yrs later and she is still full of life... We have never bred from her but I believe she had 4 live foals and then the last one she lost whilst she was owned by Embla.  She has and continues to be my competition horse albeit we are toning things down a little now.


----------



## Spiderman (9 July 2013)

My first homebred, Monk's Walk by Embla George ex TB small hack mare by Floriana


----------



## HelenS (15 July 2013)

I had a Hill Farmer mare many years ago that could only be used as a brood mare as she'd had an accident as a yearling which caused a broken foreleg and the loss of an eye. She was liver chestnut and her full brother, who was grey, was owned by a very well known lady dressage rider of the time. 

My mare's second foal was by Embla Statesman... (chestnut of course  )  Although her broken leg had healed successfully, her sound leg had bowed due to her weight as she was growing and so she was never ridden. She had a wonderful temperament and went on to breed a number of very successful offspring. She is sadly missed.


----------



## Maesfen (17 July 2013)

It's lovely to see so many new faces of those descending from the Embla lines.  Thank you for sharing your pictures and memories with us.


----------



## Jatsar Equestrian (24 August 2013)

Hi Pat
It was me that asked you to find out about Embla Farmer as I have a granddaughter here in New Zealand. 
Thank you so much for putting up the photos!!!!

Monique


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 August 2013)

Jatsar Equestrian said:



			Hi Pat
It was me that asked you to find out about Embla Farmer as I have a granddaughter here in New Zealand. 
Thank you so much for putting up the photos!!!!

Monique
		
Click to expand...

Any pictures, we would love to see her.


----------



## TBB (25 August 2013)

Would love to have more Tbs of the Hill Farmer type available to us now but we seem to have lost the substance that we used to have and some mares who could have gone to those Tbs are now struggling between draught and sport horse and not always bringing enough bone and yet when crossed with  the more modern Tbs are coming a bit too light. Those draughts too are to die for, bet you'd have had a wonderful days hunting on any of them.


----------



## JCWHITE (25 August 2013)

Mare by Hill Farmer. (Bought as a yearling after her half sister had won the Foxhunter final at Wembley HOYS.)
Still with me, sound as a pound and enjoying a retired life!

This picture was taken at her last competition in France, when she was 19 years young!


----------

